# Binks Humdinger



## waho6o9 (Jun 3, 2009)

Is a binks humdinger worth purchasing for 250.00 unused? Anyone like or dislike the machine? I've done a forum/google search. I'd appreciate any information on it. Thanks. The machine is out of the late 1990's.:whistling2:


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

a good pump back in the day,parts will be hard to find later on so i think you should pass.i had one and a couple superbees.


----------



## Monroe (Mar 10, 2008)

I would pass on it. As mentioned parts will be hard to come by. If you can't repair yourself, maintenance will be spendy as well.

Virtually all Home Depot Tool Rentals have just about aged out their fleet of Airlessco 540's. Most stores have some for sale. If you're not in a hurry, make friends with the department head. Bring him a burger or soda - they seldom have time for lunch  then hit him up for the residual value on a clean sprayer. The pumps usually have new seals (only pump wear and tear part). The motor is a Leeson and is as reliable as a stone doorstop. Parts are easy to get and maintenance is easy enough my 11 year old son can repair and or adjust the machine.

I'm not knocking anyone elses equipment or choice of equipment just passing on what I know. A 540 will run 300' of hose and 300' of extension cord (10ga). It will run up to a .027 tip. It will move over half a gallon of paint onto your surface in 60 seconds. It is a machine that you can make a living with. It can be bought right, it will last, it is easy to repair.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Monroe


----------



## waho6o9 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Thanks for the help*

I shall pass on said machine and keep looking. Thanks for the help! I sure do appreciate it. Yo. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would pass on it too. Stick with Graco, Titan or airlessco


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Getting parts for Binks pumps is a real pita. It's just easier to get 50' of strong rope and use them for a boat anchor. Slowly switching my smaller and med size pumps over to Airlessco. Those things are darn near bullet-proof, just hope Graco doesnt mess them up.


----------



## Monroe (Mar 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Getting parts for Binks pumps is a real pita. It's just easier to get 50' of strong rope and use them for a boat anchor. Slowly switching my smaller and med size pumps over to Airlessco. Those things are darn near bullet-proof, just hope Graco doesnt mess them up.


 
No danger of that happening. Graco purchased our capability and product line for a reason. We fill a niche and do it well. Our business model and product design are unique.

Our sprayers will continue as is.

Monroe
Regional Technical Training & Support


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Monroe said:


> No danger of that happening. Graco purchased our capability and product line for a reason. We fill a niche and do it well. Our business model and product design are unique.
> 
> Our sprayers will continue as is.
> 
> ...


Great to hear!


----------



## perry tradesman (Jan 3, 2012)

*you showed up on my google search*



waho6o9 said:


> Is a binks humdinger worth purchasing for 250.00 unused? Anyone like or dislike the machine? I've done a forum/google search. I'd appreciate any information on it. Thanks. The machine is out of the late 1990's.:whistling2:


hey did you ever buy that spray rig
i may buy 1 and was wondering about it

im a painting contractor and unused is iffy
but 250.00 a great deal those old binks airless
are like a sherman tank

TY,
Perry

i


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Repair parts for the Humdinger and Humdinger II and still being manufactured by Bedford. Currently you can get the repair kit, piston rod, and both seats. That should take care of most pump repairs to keep the machine going.

The Binks line of pumps are built like tanks. The Humdinger was one of the first short-stroke machines - forerunner to the Titan designs.


----------

